# Is Walstad's book out of print now?



## mfskarphedin (Aug 2, 2010)

(reposted here from /r/plantedtank on Reddit, as advised)

I've had "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" on my Amazon list for months, waiting for xmas to come. But today I looked, and it's suddenly listed as out of stock, don't know when it'll come in, etc. Barnes and Noble is out, too. Though regular price was about $25-30, now I'm seeing prices at some places starting at almost $175 for a new copy! What?

No, I don't mind used, but my mom doesn't like buying "used" things for gifts. So please tell me maybe there's a new edition coming out? I hope so, because I don't have the money to spend on a book for myself. :wacko:

Thanks,

Kristen


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

The Aquatic Gardeners Association has them available in the book store, and the copies sold there are signed!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Try this list: http://www.bestwebbuys.com/Ecology-...d-Scientific-ISBN-9780967377315?isrc=b-search


----------



## mfskarphedin (Aug 2, 2010)

K Randall said:


> The Aquatic Gardeners Association has them available in the book store, and the copies sold there are signed!


Thanks! I'll stick that one on my wishlist, instead.

Hey, are you the K Randall that used to haunt the aquatic plants list about 20-25 years ago? I used to haunt the rec.aquaria.* newsgroups, and people used to ask me if I was you all the time ("Nope, I'm the fish K Randall, not the plants K Randall.")

:fencing:


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I think Diana retired? I wouldn't hold my breath for a new edition to come out... Would be neat though...

Also didn't know reddit had a plantedtank subforum, neat!


----------



## slally (Sep 6, 2012)

You can buy used on Amazon for around $30. I bought a copy off of Amazon (new) around three weeks ago. Just under the wire. Might check your library.


----------



## G.Minor (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought it 3 weeks ago on Amazon for $24.


----------



## mfskarphedin (Aug 2, 2010)

G.Minor said:


> I bought it 3 weeks ago on Amazon for $24.


I know it just ran out of stock, but what made me wonder is that B&N is out, too. As I doubt they share the same warehouse, it seemed an odd coincidence. Maybe it's a problem with the publisher getting copies out.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

mfskarphedin said:


> So please tell me maybe there's a new edition coming out?


You should be able to get a brand new copy from the publisher:

http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388.htm

Back in 2006, Diana published an electronic edition (ISBN 0-9673773-2-3) through Bookmasters (it owns AtlasBooks which distributes the hardcopy version).


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Skizhx said:


> I think Diana retired? I wouldn't hold my breath for a new edition to come out... Would be neat though...


Her recently published book is:

Cooking and Experimenting with Pressure Cookers


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

On the one hand I'm glad to see she's still writing... On the other hand, that's not high on the list of books I'd expect her to be writing...

I might just have to give it a read though, for science, of course...


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

mfskarphedin said:


> Thanks! I'll stick that one on my wishlist, instead.
> 
> Hey, are you the K Randall that used to haunt the aquatic plants list about 20-25 years ago? I used to haunt the rec.aquaria.* newsgroups, and people used to ask me if I was you all the time ("Nope, I'm the fish K Randall, not the plants K Randall.")
> 
> :fencing:


I've been around for a while ;-)


----------



## mfskarphedin (Aug 2, 2010)

Skizhx said:


> Also didn't know reddit had a plantedtank subforum, neat!


Yeah, we could use some traffic, if anyone's a redditor! It's sometimes hard having a serious-minded sub-reddit, especially for something kind of obscure. It's mostly more beginner advice there and on /r/aquariums. Well, aquariums gets blasted with a lot of "omg, my fish are dying, why?" posts that could use a circulation of experts to help out with. There's also /r/aquaswap.


----------

